# Question about rod/reel setups to bring in June



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys I was wondering what y'all are using over there. I'll be there in June and want to bring the right equipment. 

I have 2500 and 4000 series spinning reels on inshore rods and my wife has a low profile bass rig that I figure we can use in the bay with artificials. These have 10 and 20 lb braid and I was thinking of 3ft of 20-30 lb fluoro leaders on top. Think that will work?

Also, I have numerous Abu 5500 and 6500 setups on ugly stiks all have 20 lb mono on them. Figured I could use these for live bait in the bay but wondering if they are big enough for btb fishing? I'd like to get offshore if the weather permits while I am there and fish for anything that will bite. 

I'm also picking up an Avet SX for btb. What line would you use?

Basically, I am asking if these setups will have me covered for 10 days of fishing for pretty much anything that will bite over there and how should I spool them for the clearwater. The clearwater kinda throws me off on what line/terminal tackle I should use. I'll respool every reel if I need to. 

Finally, should I just do carolina rigs when fishing btb or something else? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

What i use:

Two Penn Battle 7000 on Shimano Stimula 7' heavy fast rods spooled with 200yds of 80lb Diawa boat braid.

Two Shimano Stradic Ci4 4000 with 200yds of Power Pro 20lb one on a 7' Penn rod and the other on a AllStar Inshore 6'6" both meduim fast

The battles i use for trolling and bottom bumping as well as vertical jigging. Its caught its fair share of Bull redfish, Snapper, Grouper, Kings, Dorado, Spanish and sharks with no problems.

The Shimanos i use inshore for bull reds, slots, specks, flounder, pompano, spanish, kings etc. whatever will eat my bait on that rod and reel pretty much. 


Carolina rigs work great for all species inshore, and some offshore varieties also. Depends on what your targeting. Dropper rig or chicken rig, popping cork they all work in varying situations. 

to answer your questions. Yes to all. the 3500/4000 reels will work as long as you have a decent rod and the drag set loose. The ambassadeurs will work good for BtB with a stout rod and i would consider 20-30 braid or 30-40 mono unless you really think you need the extra 75yds of line then do 30-40 braid vs the mono. Btw, some people will swear that leaders arent necessary, depends on how spookish the fish are. if straight to braid doesnt work, add some flouro, i use 20lb segaur.


edit: by BtB i assume bottom bumping, heavy duty carolina works, i use 80lb main line, 2-5oz weight, depending on depth, attached on main line, swivel at the end. Leader i use 30-50lb mono ending in a 5/0 owner heavy circle hook.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I use low profile bass rigs for king fishing. Plan on seeing how light I can get away with on the bottom.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Fishing inshore or offshore? What do you plan to target?


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Fishing offshore from the kayak if the surf cooperates.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Blake R. said:


> I use low profile bass rigs for king fishing. Plan on seeing how light I can get away with on the bottom.


Good luck with that! :thumbup:

Bottom fishing for grouper and snapper is NOT one of those situations where going lighter makes it more sporting. Kings and other pelagics, yeah, let em run.

Going light for reef fish = LOTS of donated lead, hooks and leaders. Plus trying to hold on to a beefy bottom rod with a reel locked down with over 20lbs of drag in a kayak is about as sporting as it gets! Plus, gives you a half way decent chance of actually landing a fish! 

I fish with a Daiwa Saltist LD50 that has a great and stong drag and Ive still had fish kick my ass. Even if you thumb the spool and dont let out any line, once the fish gets your yak turned he is taking you directly into his hole. The key is to get them up as high as you can in those first few seconds before you get turned because that is when youll have the most leverage. Use short fast pumps to get him turned and up.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Makes perfect sense JD. I haven't done any bottom fishing yet but I can see your point.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks again for the help. What kind of leader y'all use for bottom fishing?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like fluro. Its more abrasion resistant and the fish have a harder time seeing it. If youre going to be in Destin fishing public stuff you may have to go lighter because the fish are more pressured. I normally us 60lb but I rarely fish public stuff. You may have to go as light as 30-40lb during snapper season in June on public stuff in Destin because those fish are going to be shy for sure.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

I think I have changed my mind and going to get a Daiwa Saltist spinning reel instead of the Avet SX. Probably easier from the kayak. What do you think?


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have one and like it just as much as my Penn's...


----------

